# Uiterlijk > Haar >  Lichaamsbeharing bij mannen,scheertips - Artikel

## Agnes574

Overbodig lichaamshaar

Net zoals vrouwen staan ook mannen onder druk van de heersende schoonheidsidealen. 
Weelderige begroeiing op bepaalde plaatsen van het lichaam, bijvoorbeeld de rug, is voor veel vrouwen een absolute afknapper. 
Maar er kunnen ook praktischer motivaties meespelen. 
Een geschoren lichaam is comfortabeler bij het sporten. 
Denk bijvoorbeeld aan de verminderde weerstand in het water voor zwemmers, de gladde benen van wielrenners om infecties na een valpartij te voorkomen

Puur hygiënisch gezien krijgen bacteriën en ander vuil minder kans om te woekeren met minder ongewenste geurtjes tot gevolg. 
Een geschoren lichaam doet de spieren ook beter uitkomen, een gegeven dat fitnessadepten al langer in het achterhoofd houden.

Daarnaast zijn er veel mannen bij wie haargroei voor jeuk en ontstekingen zorgt. 
Folliculitis, ontsteking van een haarzakje, is daarvan een bekend voorbeeld. Ten slotte veroorzaakt het scheren van een stugge baard soms irritatie en pukkels, vooral in de hals. 
De stugheid van het haartje, en de hoek waarmee het uit de huid groeit, duwen een stukje huid omhoog, dat dan steeds mee afgeschoren wordt.


Praktische tips om te scheren

Hoe gaat een man nu best te werk om zijn haaroverschot weg te werken? In ieder geval is het geen eenvoudige klus die je even snel afhaspelt. Om bijvoorbeeld het natte haar weg te kunnen scheren met een scheermesje, dient een trimmer het lichaamshaar immers eerst kort te knippen. Vandaag zijn er al bodytrimmers met ingebouwde mesjes op de markt die de voordelen van nat en droog scheren combineren, en op die manier heel wat tijdswinst opleveren.

Scheerapparaten of mesjes met anderen delen, is om hygiënische redenen geen optie. Ook de verzorgingsproducten en het mesje van de echtgenote zijn taboe. De mannenhuid heeft andere verzorging nodig, ze is dikker en vetter. Mannenhaar is ook stugger en dikker dan vrouwenhaar. Voor beide types is daarom specifiek scheermateriaal ontworpen.

Voordeel van harsen en van laserontharing is dat je minder vaak aan de slag moet. Zeker in geval van een laserkuur. De laser 'verbrandt' het haarzakje waarin het haar groeit en daardoor kan het soms jaren duren voor sommige haren terugkomen. 
Bij harsen wordt het haar weliswaar snel en met de wortel verwijderd, maar het haarzakje blijft intact. 
Houd er ook rekening mee dat de beharing bij sommige mannen nog tot hun 45ste dichter wordt, en dat er nog haartjes kunnen bijkomen. 

Conclusie: bij alle scheersystemen is er vroeg of laat opnieuw werk aan de winkel. Maar voor een gladde torso moet je nu eenmaal iets over hebben.


(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------

